

Blowout: The Deepwater Horizon Disaster - mmphosis
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/05/16/60minutes/main6490197.shtml

======
SkyMarshal
Good find, best postmortem I've seen so far. Nice to see the MSM is still
capable of doing real reporting.

